
Benchmark: Deep directory structure vs. flat directory structure - hartator
https://medium.com/@hartator/benchmark-deep-directory-structure-vs-flat-directory-structure-to-store-millions-of-files-on-ext4-cac1000ca28
======
tlb
It's great that ext4 supports huge directories efficiently, but many other
file systems don't. And accessing over NFS may bog down. So if you're writing
portable code, better to use a deep structure.

More at [https://stackoverflow.com/questions/5019371/storing-
accessin...](https://stackoverflow.com/questions/5019371/storing-accessing-up-
to-10-million-files-in-linux)

